# super whacker



## federal officer

2003 Ford Crown Vic p71

all i can say is wow.


----------



## Eagle13

Sweet ride Vinny B.


----------



## mpd61

Police pursuit brake pads are the sack!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm heading for the credit union right now!!!!!
:tounge_smile:


----------



## niteowl1970

I'm sure some college kid who's on the job at Six Flags will be "shooting" this mook an e-mail.


----------



## 47turksinajar

why do people think that they can get 5 grand for an old cruiser? Do they know what we have done to them? Do they know what kind of people have pissed and shit in the back seat... I know for one wouldn't pay 1500 for this! get a reality check vinny!


----------



## lpwpd722

Why, if he loves his "baby" so much is he trying to sell it?


----------



## Eagle13

lpwpd722 said:


> Why, if he loves his "baby" so much is he trying to sell it?


To get a newer model of course! lol Maybe one with 90k gently ridden highway miles. Gotta love the rubber floor!


----------



## pahapoika

i thought the cab companies bought up all the old cruisers and finished them off driving around the streets Boston :tounge_smile:


----------



## Guest

47turksinajar said:


> why do people think that they can get 5 grand for an old cruiser? Do they know what we have done to them? Do they know what kind of people have pissed and shit in the back seat... I know for one wouldn't pay 1500 for this! get a reality check vinny!


When our cruisers are retired they're completely beat to shit with 120,000+ city miles, so they're cannibalized for spare parts, probably because the city realized they were getting squat at auction for them, and they're more valuable as a source of parts.

A few times our retired cruisers went to other city departments (water, code enforcement), but that hasn't happened in awhile. They most likely don't want them after the first gems we sent over.


----------



## 47turksinajar

Delta784 said:


> When our cruisers are retired they're completely beat to shit with 120,000+ city miles, so they're cannibalized for spare parts, probably because the city realized they were getting squat at auction for them, and they're more valuable as a source of parts.
> 
> A few times our retired cruisers went to other city departments (water, code enforcement), but that hasn't happened in awhile. They most likely don't want them after the first gems we sent over.


old cars = EVOC cars = burnouts, pits, 180s, reverse 180s, neutral drops, oh and detail cars, also part times bitch... and we all know they beat the shit out of them .... :shades_smile:

I'd rather light them on fire then give them to someone that thinks it's their baby thinking they're going to get 5k for them!

btw enhance braking only works if the brake lines are upgraded! good luck with that man! :skull:


----------



## niteowl1970

47turksinajar said:


> btw enhance braking only works if the brake lines are upgraded! good luck with that man! :skull:


I don't know.. This guy sounds like he really knows his shit. Word on the streets is that he customizes vehicles for the CMPSA.


----------



## 47turksinajar

niteowl1970 said:


> I don't know.. This guy sounds like he really knows his shit. Word on the streets is that he customizes vehicles for the CMPSA.


Chimpanzee 
Menstruation 
Period 
Suppressed 
Anally


----------



## Guest

47turksinajar said:


> burnouts, pits, 180s, reverse 180s, neutral drops


Yes, because that NEVER, EVER happens with in-service cruisers.


----------



## Bloodhound

Booooo.


----------



## 47turksinajar

Bloodhound said:


> Booooo.


lol still had this up from the other day!

This is my baby, a 2003 Ford Crown Victoria P71 POLICE INTERCEPTOR! Has a lot of extras put into it, Including a SCT chip found at Blue Oval Chips, Inc. and a Mercury Marauder air box giving it a nice stock appearance with just a little extra air for the car to breath with and upgraded 30IB injectors to go with chip. 180 Degree thermostat....which means the cars temperature stays nice and low for performance. It also has a nice mellow exhaust from the mufflers back (true duel exhaust as all Interceptors) done by Lou's custom exhaust. It has a very nice purr to it and stainless steel chrome tips look great! She is black with a dark charcole/black interior. The car is well maintained and up to date on inspection and tune. It has synthetic transmission fluid, synthetic rear-end fluid with new seals. Both, the last owner and I have had the oil changed every 3,000-4,000 miles using only 'MOTORCRAFT' 5 /30 synthetic blend. She just hit 121,000 miles, mostly highway travel. If you give me an offer high enough I will throw in extra tail lights, side markers, HIDs, and snow tires I have on it now mounted to 06' Mustang alloys. For summer/spring/fall I have the good old steel rims and chrome Police original hub caps sitting in GOOD YEAR EAGLE RSA's. The car also has Raybestos POLICE PURSUIT brake pads, which I must say stop on a dime. I love everything about this car and it truly runs excellent and will deffinately go well over 200,000 miles! I personally need to sell the car before I get another because my driveway is getting full. 
So shoot me an e-mail or give me a call/text message. 
-Thanx for LQQKING

-Vinny B. 
cell:1508-243-3779

Location: Mansfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









































^ vinny~ :wink_smile:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

how the hell did I miss this thread?:stomp:


----------



## Johnny Law

The LAST vehicle I would ever purchase is a used police car, knowing what happens to them. The best thing Ford ever did was to put an hour meter on the computer so that you can get an idea of how much they run at idle as well as at speed, not that I give much of a shit because it isn't mine, but it's interesting.


----------



## vinnyb24

yeah wooow you are an idiot because you know nothing about the car I had!


----------



## niteowl1970

vinnyb24 said:


> yeah wooow you are an idiot because you know nothing about the car I had!


Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice !!!!!!!!

View attachment 3176


----------



## Guest

vinnyb24 said:


> yeah wooow you are an idiot because you know nothing about the car I had!


I call shenanigans......could a mod compare IP addresses?


----------



## kwflatbed

[email protected] e mail does this one match the IP?


----------



## SPINMASS

Pass the beer and popcorn and IBTL!


----------



## kwflatbed

I know I did have it, but I will have to look.


----------

